# Bait Shops in oregon/toledo area



## iceman123 (Dec 23, 2010)

does anyone know what bait shops are open this time of year in this area??


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Maumee Tackle. Its on Wayne st in uptown Maumee. The last time I was in there they had waxies and mousies.


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

go to Fishermans Cave on Summit St right near the OH/MI line....right next to Bi-State Marine...Kevin has all the bait you need and is open from 8-5-ish


----------



## iceman123 (Dec 23, 2010)

is there anywhere closer to oregon then that??


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

try dicks on rt. 2


----------



## iceman123 (Dec 23, 2010)

is dicks open, because that would be right on the way, i called but they didnt answer


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

I drove past Dicks on rte 2 yesterday and today...saw a pink sign on the door and it said really big '7-12'....was some smaller writing on the sign but obviously at 55MPH could not make it out and did not stop...yesterday there was a car parked out front at about 8am, went past at about 8:30am today and it looked like a ghost town...


----------



## iceman123 (Dec 23, 2010)

alright if i find out anything ill post it


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

i'll be back out that way tomorrow....will stop in and see what the sign says for yas...

will report again tomorrow about same time as now...hope that helps


----------



## iceman123 (Dec 23, 2010)

ok man thanks


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

sign says... 7-12 winter hours...will open the first of the year...hours may change to 5 am if solid ice allows 

good luck and let us know how ya do ! !


----------

